# Eye fanatics... take a look at this eye!!!



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

While in the loft today.. I noticed Baron had a weird looking eye. A closer look revealed that he had half bull and half orange eyes. Both his eyes were similar.

Take a look and tell me if this means anything..


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

WOW! That's something else!
How can something like this happen?


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

WOW! I've never seenthat myself! Sure is cool!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I've read where that is called "cracked" eyes?

At this page, near the bottom there is some info about it

http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/eye.html


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Wow Baron has amazing eyes! A fiery sunset over the ocean, so beautiful


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Pied birds will sometimes end up with something like this in their eye and I believe it is cause it is a partial bull eye. I have the same type eye on one of my birds. It is also a pied bird. These bird will sometimes have a 2 different eye also. It is a cool eye. I will see if I have a pic to post of mine.


----------



## David Ey (Dec 31, 2007)

Are you sure Baron is a cock?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've had a lot of weird looking eyes in my birds. I had an almost white red grizzle King with split eyes like that. I've also had a few rollers with one white eye and one bull, a few with a bull and a split eye, and a fantail now with split eyes like your homer. 

I don't think homers with split eyes effects it's "eyesign" much except that the bull half makes it harder to see everything.

Here's one of my rollers' eyes. Her left eye was split black and white, while her right was all black. Pigeons can have some interesting eye colors  
[don't you just love her featherdo?  ]


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

David Ey said:


> Are you sure Baron is a cock?



I'm definitely sure.. he has a mate and are sitting on 2 eggs waiting for them to hatch very soon. Why do you ask?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

TheSnipes said:


> I've read where that is called "cracked" eyes?
> 
> At this page, near the bottom there is some info about it
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/eye.html


NO that is not cracked eye. Or bladdered eye. Cracked eye is where the pupil is cracked and bladdere the same where pupil is bladdered out. This is a mixed eye part bull. Still a green ring around the pupil. That area is where EYE sighn is rated. from. The iris you notice is both bull and colored.


----------



## David Ey (Dec 31, 2007)

ezemaxima said:


> I'm definitely sure.. he has a mate and are sitting on 2 eggs waiting for them to hatch very soon. Why do you ask?


I don't know. It must have been one of my bad days. Sorry.


----------

